# my new to me skiff



## Saltyskiffer (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got this 14'6 snookaholics skiff a couple weeks back. Im gonna do some thing like i ordered a strongarm tiller extension today. I am also going to get a platform built for it. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A fishing machine w/ attitude. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

that is a sweet boat, iv seen them before in tampa! hows she working so far?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool skiff. So is that a cooler with a lean post or a full blown console?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool boat, i like the bow, it will be nice in the chop


----------



## Saltyskiffer (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a live well. I like it so far it runs in spit the only thing I don't like is it slides in turns but I guess that's pretty common in skiffs. Plus I got it on a good deal so I figured why not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice little skiff! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Clean & Simple


----------



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

nice looking boat.


----------

